# Speed Stick



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

How do you use a Speed Stick to improve swing speed? What routine can you use with it?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have one and like it. It comes with a dvd that explains things. In short, it works with a series of simple exercises swinging it around you in a variety of postures that help you improve your flexibility and in turn, (pun intended), your swing speed.

The nice thing about it is, it's not defined in any way as a golf club, so you can stick it in your bag and take it on the course with you, continuing to use it after you have started your round. It would be against the rules to take a weighted club or another aid like a Medicus on the course.


----------

